

Ask HN: Favorite Ruby and Ruby on Rails resources - oziumjinx

Im just getting started on learning Ruby on Rails and was wondering if HNers had some good resource to look at.  Not looking for articles specifically, just resources that aggregate news, links, tutorials, etc.<p>I guess I'm looking for an HN or Digg for RoR.
======
petercooper
Perhaps I'm biased as I run several Ruby sites but <http://www.rubyflow.com/>
is probably the closest to what you want. It's a community driven Ruby and
Rails link site. Anyone can post there but I "curate" it (delete spam, edit
descriptions if they're weird).

I also run <http://rubyweekly.com/> which is a weekly Ruby e-mail newsletter.

I'm also co-host of <http://rubyshow.com/> which is a weekly Ruby news podcast
(and covers much the same stuff as the newsletter). There's also
<http://ruby5.envylabs.com/> (which I'm not involved with) if you prefer
shorter and sweet news coverage in podcast form.

<http://planetrubyonrails.com/> is a cool "planet" site if you want a roundup
of blog posts though it's not as up to date with sources as it used to be but
is the best planet site nonetheless. <http://rubycorner.com/> has more links
but doesn't show the items inline.

Last but not least, <http://reddit.com/r/ruby> is a Ruby subreddit and has a
reasonable selection of stuff. Including, often, stuff not on the other sites
(but the same goes the other way too, of course).

~~~
oziumjinx
wonderful. thank you!

------
ski2mi
For fantastic free weekly video tutorials you must check out Ryan Bates'
<http://Railscasts.com>. Each one is typically on a new topic, (although there
have been "mini-series") each exploring some new feature, technique or add-on.

If you need a quick-start on deploying one of the many gems out there, there's
a good chance Ryan has you covered.

------
clyfe
<http://twitter.com/#!/ruby_news>

<http://ruby-toolbox.com/>

<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>

<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/>

<http://railsforzombies.org/>

<http://teachmetocode.com/>

------
nolite
<http://www.learnivore.com/> \- great screencast agregation

~~~
oziumjinx
Much appreciated. I'm working my way through Michael Hartl's railstutorial.org
video series while also reading Why's (Poignant) Guide to Ruby.

------
johnnytee
I'm just learning Rails as well and I found <http://railsforzombies.org/> and
<http://ruby.railstutorial.org/> to be great resources.

~~~
riskish
I will second railsforzombies.org, I really liked that one.

I would also recommend tryruby.org for a quick, interactive primer on the
syntax.

In addition, #RubyOnRails is very active on freenode, so you can always come
and ask questions.

------
pstinnett
One of my favorite Rails resources has been <http://everydayrails.com/>

It's not exactly what you're looking for, but it has some great articles.

------
newtp
anyone use the lynda.com videos? How was it?

